# Skype



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone on here use Skype and if so, does it still work? I admit I usually am only on it once a week, but it wasn't working last week and is not working now.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

It was working for me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no clue why it's not working for me. After about the 5th time of closing out and logging back in, it updated but it still tells me it's unavailable.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That is really strange...I would see if you can call/contact customer service or something. I've never had that happen before, and I'm on Skype for a good chunk of time most days (long-distance boyfriend). I've had it crash on me occasionally, but never repeatedly or refusing to work at all.


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm also on Skype pretty much all day (long-distance boyfriend as well, haha) and I actually did have this problem a few months ago because I had it set to automatically DL the new updates and my computer apparently couldn't handle it for whatever reason. I had to go DL an older version (and turn off automatic updates) which solved my problem.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I went to Skype initially because messenger was so unreliable. Skype worked great and no problems at all until they joined with messenger. Ever since then, Skype has been just as unreliable as messenger was but now it's ridiculous as it continually says it is unavailable. The most ridiculous thing is, when I go to quit skype, it tells me if I quit, I will no longer be able to talk to my contacts. :roll: 

Last night I uninstalled it and reinstalled but it obviously never totally uninstalls it since it came right back on in seconds after is started to install. Still doesn't work of course. I'll try an older version but a while back it gave me no choice but to install the newest version and said I couldn't use it until I did. Just like messenger used to.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been having numerous problems with pictures and internet. Computer was hacked-just got it back from repair.


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, finding an old version to DL was a bit of a pain. I don't recall exactly where I ended up being able to DL one but I do know that I was directed there through a forum through the official Skype website. I didn't even have to make a thread, there were dozens of people having this same problem and going back a few updates solved it for everyone. I actually went back and DLed a way old one lol.


----------

